# ... / OVZ / Unmetered BW / DDoS protection / IPv6 / PayPal, Bitpay & Stripe / from $1



## HN-Matt (May 29, 2015)

... hosts unmanaged virtual private servers via OVH/Montreal and Fiberhub/Vegas. What's new in this offer? I'm pleased to announce that, as of May 2015, Ellipsis Node is now accepting Stripe!






So, without further ado, some new un/metered offers for late May.



> *Montreal*
> 
> Distributed
> 2Mbps Unmetered or 2TB
> ...





> *Las Vegas*
> 
> Positivism
> 2Mbps Unmetered or 222GB
> ...


*From $1? *If your curiosity is piqued, why not try an Ellipsis Node vps for $1? To do so, select '$1 trial' from the subscription drop-down menu. I'll send you an invoice for $1 and give you a vps to play around with for a week. If it's not what you're looking for, simply cancel before/at the end of the week and I'll refund the dollar. If you're satisfied and would like to renew, I'll send you a new invoice and we'll go from there.

*Will I get my dollar back if I choose to renew? *You'll receive a partial refund for $1 after renewing the vps.

*Specs? *E5-1620, E5-1650, X3470 & E3-1230 servers with SATA HDD. RAID 1 in MTL, no RAID in LV. Each vps comes with 1 IPv4 address, SolusVM and lots of OS to choose from.

*DDoS protection? *OVH's anti-DDoS mitigation and Fiberhub's basic protection (10Gbps / 2Mpps).

*Unmetered? *No overage fees, but your vps will be suspended upon reaching its limit (9Mbps = ~3TB / month, et cetera).

*9Mbps max? *100Mbps in MTL, 10Mbps in LV. Upgrades are available for the following one-time fees:
10Mbps - $1
20Mbps - $2
30Mbps - $3
40Mbps - $4
50Mbps - $5
60Mbps - $6
70Mbps - $7
80Mbps - $8
90Mbps - $9
100Mbps - $10

*Extra IPs? *$9 / IPv4 / year or $1 / month. Geolocated American IPs are available. IPv6 = free.

*Daily backups? *$1 / year.

*What do you mean by 'unmanaged'? *I mean vps/containers aren't entered into without your consent and support isn't provided re: software errors/configuration/bugs/etc. At the same time there are multiple techs standing by and I'm often willing to attempt 'best effort' support.

*Why Ellipsis Node? *No bad reviews?

*Can I pay monthly? *Yep, it's $3.33 per month for every plan.

*Is X allowed? *See the Terms.

*Test IP/files? *http://mtl.ellipsisno.de & http://lv.ellipsisno.de

*Further inquiries? *PM or [email protected] Tailor-made plans (i.e. > 999MB RAM) and subscriptions are available via http://ellipsisno.de/build/. Thanks for your interest!


----------



## HN-Matt (Jun 15, 2015)

The Vegas offers are no longer available.


----------



## William (Jun 15, 2015)

Why 2Mbps=2TB? 2Mbps are ~660GB.


----------



## HN-Matt (Jun 15, 2015)

@William to encourage those who want unmetered bandwidth to upgrade. Read on and you'll see that it costs almost nothing for a 10Mbps upgrade which is ~3.3TB.

On the other hand, some may not need more than 2Mbps. Or someone may want 2TB burstable to 1Gbps instead of an unmetered upgrade. Lots of choices.


----------

